# Bogen Chalenger tubes' amp $40, Cornwall



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

It is a tubes amp seller said to me

Log into Facebook


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

Those make killer heads if UR a tweaker


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Not even that much tweaking. $40 is a steal.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

My dad used one of those for a keyboard amp back in the late 60's/early 70's.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

I have an older model that Gord Mylks of the much missed Kingston Guitar Shop modded. I have no idea what he did to it but it sounds lovely. I’ve been trying to get rid of it for the better part of 15 years but it just keeps sucking me back in.


----------

